# Tivo Suggestions



## Floridamom75 (Dec 5, 2020)

Is there any way to refine the Suggestion recordings on an Edge? On previous Tivos, I have used the thumb buttons but can't find a place where they seem to function. I've only had mine a week or so and would appreciate any advice from people who have had one for awhile. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

It should glean from what you record what you like, refining over time. 

Thumbs up and down went the way of the dinosaur a couple iterations ago. Why they’re still on the remote is anyone’s guess....


----------

